# Yeoman Trailhead, vehicle clearance?



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

You would be fine in a Subaru, it is a well maintained dirt road that is regularly plowed. Half the cars there in the winter are Subarus.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

